# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Feeding my Spring Peeper

## ExpertRJ

I recently posted in this section about what kind of frog do I have and 2 people told me it was a Spring Peeper. I went to Petco and bought the smallest crickets I can find and he really dosent seem to be interested. I'm really not sure when the last time he/she ate because I just found him last night. Do you ususally put the frog in a separate feeding tank? or just put the food in the his/her living area? I just put him in a different tank with some very very small ants to see if he/she would go at them. also, is there a way I can sex my frog? not sure if its male or female.

----------


## Xavier

If you just caught it, it won't eat immediately, give it a chance to acclimate to it's new environment. Once it is ready to eat, I would recommend putting a feeding dish so they prey can't get out, but the frog can. This helps with figuring out how much he/she eats

----------


## ExpertRJ

What's the most common insect to feed my spring peeper though? He's so small. I found some very very small ants, like the size of rice and he still wont go at them.

----------


## Xavier

If the prey item is the width of the head or smaller, it can eat it. I would recommend if it is small, ask a specialty pet store to order in pinhead crickets, or fruit flies

----------


## ExpertRJ

Thankyou! I will do so

----------


## Amy

Yes, that tiny you will need fruit flies.  You can seed your tank with isopods and springtails, which can be bought online.  Make sure you have leaf litter for the little guy, there is nothing these frogs love more than foraging through leave litter for isos and springs.  If it's that small, you won't be able to sex it yet.  You will know if it's male or female depending whether or not they call when fully grown.  Keep in mind, they are very loud callers!  They will call consistently all night at times and it is very hard to get used to and sleep through.  My peepers also liked earthworms chopped up very tiny, but didn't go for them until they were comfortable with me and associated me with feeding time.

----------

